# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Πλάκωσαν οι ζέστες??

## yang

Απο χτές το πρωί δεν βλέπω forum αν δεν ρίξω το interface με attika απο το bgp.
Δεν λεω οτι είναι σωστό αλλα δεν γινόταν αλλιώς..
Φταίνε οι ζέστες και κολάνε τα μηχανήματα, φταίει κάτι άλλο??
κανένας ειδικός?




> yang-router:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222) 1.293 ms 0.892 ms 0.557 ms
> 2 10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230) 1.753 ms 2.344 ms 1.009 ms
> 3 gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85) 1.610 ms 1.953 ms 1.471 ms
> 4 gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89) 21.073 ms 17.084 ms 23.623 ms
> 5 * *
> yang-router:~#

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπα, οι ζέστες δε φτάινε ποτέ.

Οι άνθρωποι φτάινε πάντα, είτε γιατί δεν πρόβλεψαν τη ζέστη, είτε για την εμμονή τους με το νέο πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης μBGP.  ::

----------


## yang

Είπα να το θέσω πιο ήπια  ::  
Και έβαλα και μια δικαιολογία μέσα.....
Οταν κάποιοι φωνάζουν, τους λένε "γραφικούς".

----------


## bedrock

Φίλε yang κοίταξα τον router του poseidwn ,του έκανα και restart και όλα οκ όπως φαίνονται...

ο apollonas όπως σου ανέφερε βγαίνει κανονικά απο εκεί καθώς και εγώ...

----------


## yang

Πως στο καλό βγαίνατε εσείς και εγώ κόλαγα εκεί.
κανένας να ρίξει τα φώτα του ρε παιδιά...

Bill  ::

----------


## apollonas

Δείχνει να είναι ok και από μένα και απ'το Γιώργο. Για τσεκάρισέ το κι εσύ από'κει ρε Γιάννη να δούμε τι παίζεται. 
(το κουφό της υπόθεσης πάντως είναι ότι εγώ πέρναγα κανονικά απ'αυτήν τη διαδρομή).  ::

----------


## yang

Απο τη στιγμή που εγινε reboot στον poseidwn, όλα μια χαρά.
σου το είπα και στο τηλ. την ίδια στιγμή.

Και παιδιά...μην παρεξηγηθούμε κιόλας...δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν.
μια άκρη προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε.
το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα και να διορθωθεί.

----------


## yang

> (το κουφό της υπόθεσης πάντως είναι ότι εγώ πέρναγα κανονικά απ'αυτήν τη διαδρομή).


Άρα κάπου δεν γινονται refresh τα routes, κι όταν εφτανα στον poseidwn δεν ήξερε που να με στείλει.  ::  
Μπορεί να λέω και @@ριές, ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος.
Δεν είμαι και ειδικός στο routing.

----------


## bedrock

προφανώς όπως και να χει κάτι είχε παιχτεί εκείνη την στιγμή απο μεριάς poseidwn...

Τώρα το πρόβλημα είναι οκ πάντως...

Θα παρακαλούσα τους πάντες όταν υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα να το αναφέρουμε άμαεσα και πάντα σε φιλικούς τόνους χώρις να κατηγορούμε κανέναν...

----------


## apollonas

Ααααα Γιάννη! Εγώ παρεξηγήθηκα! Στο επόμενο ταρατσοmeeting που κερνάω εγώ, (σίγουρα θα κεράσω εγώ γιατί όλο εσύ κερνάς ακατάδεχτε ε ακατάδεχτε), θα σου πάρω μόνο μία πίτσα και όχι τρείς που θέλεις για να χορτάσεις!  ::  
Να μάθεις να λές κακές κουβέντες!  ::   ::   ::  

Πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα όντως ήταν πολύ κουφό αυτό και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί συνέβει. Ας ρίξουν καμιά ιδέα οι γνωρίζοντες καλύτερα. (είμαι και γκαβό εγώ ακόμα)!  ::

----------


## yang

> Θα παρακαλούσα τους πάντες όταν υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα να το αναφέρουμε άμαεσα και πάντα σε φιλικούς τόνους χώρις να κατηγορούμε κανέναν...


Πάνο, τι σου έλεγα για το γράψιμο, και πόσο εύκολα γινονται περεξηγήσεις?
Για πάρε τον Γιώργο και ελάτε να πλακωθούμε* για να λυθεί η παρεξήγηση.

*(στα ούζα)  ::

----------


## yang

Μια απο τα ίδια..  ::  



> yang-router:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222) 1.306 ms 0.636 ms 0.784 ms
> 2 10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230) 3.853 ms 1.635 ms 6.674 ms
> 3 gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85) 5.198 ms 14.863 ms 6.323 ms
> 4 gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89) 32.488 ms 7.841 ms 15.653 ms
> 5 * * *
> 6 * * *
> 7 * * *
> ...

----------


## apollonas

Είναι αυτό που συζητούσαμε μαζί Γιάννη και το είχαμε αναφέρει και με τον Γιώργο. Το forum είναι απρόσωπο και όταν κάνει κάποιος ένα post δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν οι άλλοι πώς το λέει, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν το ύφος του κτλ. Γι αυτό συνιστάται κουβέντα από κοντά που είναι και πιό επικοδομητική (βλέπε πίτσα, σουβλάκι, μπυρίτσα, ουζάκι κτλ)!  ::

----------


## bedrock

reboot και εγώ...  ::

----------


## apollonas

Πάλι???  ::

----------


## yang

OK..
τωρα με πάει απο ximpatzi,  ::  

Γιώργο βάλε να κάνει reboot καθε μισή ώρα...να σωθούμε  ::   ::

----------


## yang

Καποιος γνώστης τα φώτα του.
Οταν έχει "i" στο τέλος, ολα καλά.
Οταν εχει "?", τι σημαίνει?



```
*  10.19.143.0/24   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 2801 ?
*>                  10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 5078 1286 45 2801 ?
```

----------


## apollonas

```
C:\Documents and Settings\apollon>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.34.66.1
  2     3 ms     6 ms     1 ms  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn [10.23.32.85]
  3    21 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn [10.34.63.89]
  4    14 ms    20 ms    18 ms  10.34.61.177
  5    33 ms   100 ms    38 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6   107 ms    17 ms    59 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Από μένα δείχνει ok. Τι κουφό είναι αυτό ωρέ Γιάννη?

----------


## yang

Αυτό ψάχνουμε να βρούμε, αλλα φαίνεται οτι πήγαν όλοι στις παραλίες.  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

> Αυτό ψάχνουμε να βρούμε, αλλα φαίνεται οτι πήγαν όλοι στις παραλίες.


  ::  
Δεν έχουμε στήσει και κανένα hot spot στις γύρω γύρω παραλίες ρε γμτ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Παιδιά από μεριάς μου είναι όσο οκ γίνεται...

Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα και ούτε θα έχω αν δεν τα σκαλίζω...  ::   ::   ::  


EDIT...

Ειχαν ξεχαστει καποιες στατικες routes απο πριν ακομη γίνει bb κόμβος με 2 links και ανοίξει το bgp...

Έγινε και restart και βλέπουμε...

Yang σκάσε και εσύ ένα restart ρε man ...

----------


## yang

> Yang σκάσε και εσύ ένα restart ρε man ...


Αν ενοείς restart τον router...πιπέρι  ::   ::   ::  
θα κάνω την quagga μόνο....κι'αυτό για να μη σου χαλάσω το χατίρι..  ::

----------


## bedrock

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχχα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Ωραίος ο Γιώργος! Είσαι αρχηγός! 
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΗΗΗΗΗ! Πάτα εκείνο το κουμπάκι που γράφει RESTART!  ::

----------


## yang

Δεν υπάρχει τετοιο κουμπί εδώ αγόρι μου....
εχει πολάααααα χρονια που εξαφανίστηκε..  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Ααα! Ξέχασα! Θα σταματήσει το ανεμιστηράκι του επεξεργαστή και μετά... να ζήσουμε να τον θυμόμαστε τον router σου!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

πριν 5 λεπτά:


```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  14.493 ms  0.893 ms  1.041 ms
 2  10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230)  1.424 ms  1.253 ms  0.865 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  3.919 ms  2.191 ms  7.586 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  20.630 ms  38.694 ms  22.163 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  *
yang-router:~#
```

Τώρα:


```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.920 ms  0.580 ms  3.859 ms
 2  10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230)  26.175 ms  18.523 ms  1.590 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  2.312 ms  1.454 ms  3.017 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  18.885 ms  44.857 ms  32.348 ms
 5  10.34.61.177 (10.34.61.177)  49.103 ms  47.378 ms  32.101 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  61.118 ms  97.188 ms  72.459 ms
 7  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  69.884 ms  42.176 ms  29.242 ms
yang-router:~#
```

Θα τρελαθούμε τελείως

----------


## yang

18:06



```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.799 ms  1.696 ms  14.591 ms
 2  10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230)  3.620 ms  3.771 ms  15.854 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  3.657 ms  21.330 ms  2.322 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  11.482 ms  50.117 ms  10.207 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  6.316 ms
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  1.527 ms  1.435 ms  0.512 ms
 2  10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230)  5.140 ms  2.682 ms  1.258 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  4.124 ms  16.166 ms  2.707 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  9.272 ms  22.241 ms  24.466 ms
 5  10.34.61.177 (10.34.61.177)  30.151 ms  5.756 ms  22.428 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  57.936 ms  11.637 ms  37.212 ms
 7  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  21.636 ms  25.548 ms  32.870 ms
yang-router:~#
```

Δυο συνεχόμενα traces.

----------


## apollonas

Τρία στη σειρά από εδώ: 





```
C:\Documents and Settings\apollon>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.34.66.1
  2     5 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn [10.23.32.85]
  3    11 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn [10.34.63.89]
  4    41 ms    13 ms     1 ms  10.34.61.177
  5    13 ms    17 ms    23 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6    34 ms    19 ms    54 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\apollon>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.34.66.1
  2    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn [10.23.32.85]
  3    29 ms    11 ms    17 ms  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn [10.34.63.89]
  4     7 ms     1 ms    17 ms  10.34.61.177
  5    26 ms     2 ms    18 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6     9 ms     3 ms     4 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\apollon>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.34.66.1
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     3 ms  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn [10.23.32.85]
  3    14 ms     1 ms    15 ms  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn [10.34.63.89]
  4    45 ms    10 ms    49 ms  10.34.61.177
  5    38 ms    20 ms    52 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6    20 ms    37 ms     5 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Ο ximpatzis είναι σπίτι να ρίξει κανένα trace να μας πεί και εκείνος τι βλέπει?

----------


## yang

Τώρα πάω και εγώ σφαίρα, και ο ximpatzis,
και αυτος απο εδώ περνάει.
Θα δοκιμάσω απο ximpatzi οταν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να δούμε.

----------


## yang

> Ο ximpatzis είναι σπίτι να ρίξει κανένα trace να μας πεί και εκείνος τι βλέπει?


Το ίδιο ακριβώς.
Τη στιγμή που δεν περνούσα εγώ, εκανα trace και απο ximpatzi και κολούσε και αυτος στο ίδιο σημείο.  ::

----------


## bedrock

άρα πρέπει να έπαιξε κατι με τις static routes που είχαν παραμείνει...

Καποια στιγμή που θα έχω χρόνο θα πέσει ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα στο απέναντι άκρο ....Και στο δικό μου για συντήρηση και την εξασφάλιση της λειτουργικότητας του κόμβου του δικού μου και σε όσους έχω αναλάβει το ρόλο συνδιαχειρηστή...

αυτα[email protected][email protected][email protected]!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

> και σε όσους έχω αναλάβει το ρόλο συνδιαχειρηστή...
> 
> αυτα[email protected][email protected][email protected]!


Καλό κουράγιο.  ::

----------


## yang

Τώρα μόλις μπήκα στο σπίτι, και το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Δοκίμασα και απο ximpatzi, αλλα πάει απο tirea.



```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  1.655 ms  1.405 ms  0.500 ms
 2  10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230)  3.646 ms  10.527 ms  1.190 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  2.001 ms  2.157 ms  3.810 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  14.118 ms  15.394 ms  27.923 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *

yang-router:~#
```

----------


## yang

Ξαναέστρωσε..



```
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  1.555 ms  1.033 ms  1.134 ms
 2  10.2.117.230 (10.2.117.230)  1.264 ms  3.800 ms  1.442 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  4.620 ms  3.744 ms  8.099 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  19.758 ms  3.092 ms  2.605 ms
 5  10.34.61.177 (10.34.61.177)  20.877 ms  29.968 ms  24.923 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  33.917 ms  21.358 ms  70.362 ms
 7  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  29.934 ms  35.492 ms  4.316 ms
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## yang

Ετσι, για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε...



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  aitolos.yang.awmn (10.2.90.2)                          0.164ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns.yang.awmn (10.2.90.1)                               0.560ms
 2:  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)                      1.926ms
 3:  gw-attika.apollonas.awmn (10.2.117.230)               12.479ms
 4:  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)                4.036ms
 5:  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)                 7.857ms
 6:  no reply
 7:  no reply
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
10:  no reply
11:  no reply
```



```
*  10.19.143.0/24   10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 5078 1286 45 2801 ?
*>                  10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 2801 ?
```

Για να μην κλείνω IF απο το BGP, μπαίνω forum απο proxy...  ::

----------


## bedrock

Γιάννη ειλικρινά άλλη φορά τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν έχω ξαναδεί...

Reboot το router του poseidwn....μόλις...

Για πόσταρε να μου πεις..

----------


## yang

Ασε να ψάξω λίγο και τα εν οίκο.....  ::  
την ίδια στιγμή, απο attika περνούσε μια χαρά...

----------


## yang

Τώρα που επέλεξε απο ximpatzi, περναω μια χαρα.
Ποιός θα μας πει ΓΙΑΤΙ..



```
*  10.19.143.0/24   10.2.90.222                            0 8415 6308 4483 5023 45 2801 ?
*>                  10.2.90.242                            0 7902 7234 5078 1286 45 2801 ?
```

----------


## bedrock

Ti ώρα συνήθως συμβαίνει αυτό????

Ας πούμε αυτή την στιγμή έχω 10mbit από απόλλωνα και στέλνω 4,5mbit απαυτό το if προς τα εκεί...

Και υπάρχει αρκετό latency αυτή την στιγμή...

Μήπως επηρεάζει??

----------


## yang

Τις ώρες που γίνονται τα post, τουλάχιστον τότε το ανακαλύπτω.
Παώ να διαβάσω forum, .......πάπαλα.
Πχ.. μόλις τώρα μπήκα στο σπίτι, και πάλι τα ίδια.



```
yang-router:~# date
Tue Jun 27 18:09:08 EEST 2006
yang-router:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-yang.attika.awmn (10.2.90.222)  0.730 ms  0.611 ms  0.463 ms
 2  gw-attika.apollonas.awmn (10.2.117.230)  1.189 ms  3.331 ms  3.028 ms
 3  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn (10.23.32.85)  3.058 ms  11.830 ms  3.401 ms
 4  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn (10.34.63.89)  2.689 ms  2.567 ms  3.467 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * *
yang-router:~#
```

----------


## apollonas

Πάλι τα ίδια ρε γμτ? Τι κουφό είναι αυτό ρε Γιάννη? Οι συνάδελφοι AWMNίτες έχουν να προτείνουν τίποτα? Καμιά ιδέα ωρεεε! HELP!  ::

----------


## bedrock

Γίαννννν???

ε Γιαννννννν....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πολύ μυστήριο το όλο θέμα...Ο apollonas παίζει πάντα οκ ....Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος κόμβος από εκεί να κάνεις tests?

----------


## yang

Ο ximpatzis πάει απο tirea.
O attika παει απο την ίδια διαδρομή με εμένα και πάει σφαιρα, δεν κολάει.
εγώ κολάω στον poseidwn.....

μήπως τελικά φταίει κάτι σε εμένα..  ::  

Θα κάνω ένα downgrade την quagga για δοκιμή, και βλέπουμε.
Κανένας γνώστης δεν μπορεί να μας δώσει τα φώτα του  ::

----------


## Billgout

Τώρα μπορεί να είναι βλακεία αυτό που θα πω, αλλά μπας και βοηθήσει.
Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ μήπως είναι κανένα τέτοιο προβληματάκι.

Γενικότερα να έχετε stable version της quagga  ::

----------

